# What breed do you think my horse is?



## chelz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forums and I have a question for all the people on here who know a lot about horse breeds. I have a cute little horse named Rhett who I absolutely love and I'm trying so hard to figure out what breed he is.
Here's some general info about him:
He's a 13-year-old gelding.
He is a great trail horse, and very brave.
He's really smart (he always figures out how to open gates or get out of pens. It makes me mad sometimes!)
15 hands tall.
He has kind of an unusual shaped head. It's pretty....jug-headish I guess you might say.  And he has a big roman nose!
Oh and he has giant hooves! Like abnormally big hahah it's usually the first thing people notice when they meet him.
Pics:
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… full body shot
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… roman nose!
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… his markings on his butt
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… big feet and stocky legs
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… being cute
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… in wintertime he's so dark
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… running
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp35/… trotting


By the way, he looks very different in winter than he does the rest of the year so I know sometimes he doesn't even look like the same horse! 

I've been told he's anything from a Mustang to a Gypsy Vanner to a QH cross to a Draft. What breed or combination of breeds do you think he is? Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like a mustang


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Chelz looks like a draft cross to me. Since he is a roan he will look different every year when he sheds out. To me he looks like a Perch cross. Maybe Perch/QH.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh and his markings on his rump look like scars to me. Probably kicked a few times.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I would vote QH/Percheron with possibly a little mustang blood somewhere in his lines. :3
I agree that the marks look like scars, most likely from beig kicked, as Bakkir said.
He's a beautiful boy though, very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The way that he trots reminds me so much of my mustang Koda.









But if he doesn't have a brand on the side of his neck, then likely he is either not a mustang or perhaps he is a cross that was born outside the reach of the BLM. With how big and heavy his legs and feet are, there is certainly some draft in there. I would guess that probably one of his parents was a cross, he doesn't seem quite big enough to be half draft. He is a bay roan and the marks on his butt are just scars. I don't know why they grow back in dark instead of the regular color but that is just a roan thing. He is a nice looking boy, looks like he would be up for anything you wanted to do with him.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot of the "premarin" babies are draft crosses, and I know a lady who has one that is a blue roan similar to that.  

Also, draft mix doesn't rule out Mustang. I have a BLM mustang who is short but tanky, and I have a feeling he has some draft in him! But like smrobs said, if he were a BLM horse he would have a brand. 

I'm guessing he is a premarin baby or similar draft cross.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

whats premarin mean?lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Premarin (Premarine) ERT/HRT & PMU Farms Controversy: Page 1

THE ANIMALI FARM

A lot of them are draft crosses. :-(


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I think he is actually part Arab, and part draft. I think his roman nose is more pronounced because he has a dished face above it.


----------



## AndalusianGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Not all mustangs have the brand. Only if they are off the range. I think he is a mustang as well. Very pretty boy.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I see Percheron x QH, too. Or even all QH horse. I've got a really stocky QH that is roaned just like that guy. He's white in the winter then sheds out to a really nice dun/bay color in the summer. 

I really like your guy's kind eye! Very cute.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mustang. Their great little horse especially if they are handled right. Extremely smart & loyal.


----------



## chelz (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses. I think you guys that talked about his black markings being scars are right because Rhett is very bossy around other horses and definately won't back down from a fight! I've never seen him fight with another alpha type horse but I'm sure it wouldn't be a pretty sight (luckily my other horses don't challenge his authority) but apparently at some point in his life, he's fought a lot! I'm glad he's not bossy like that with people! Thanks for all the thoughts on what breed he might be. Does anyone else have any other info? 
Thanks


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he looks like a mustang 
dont forget mustangs are decended from escaped horses, there is spanish, draft and arab blood in them somewhere. he does look draftish though.
look at the noses on these mustangs to compare:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I think he is actually part Arab, and part draft. I think his roman nose is more pronounced because he has a dished face above it.



I agree with this statement, he doesn't have a traditionally "drafty" roman nose, there's just the bump that is emphasized because of his dished face. The "bump" almost looks as though it could have been caused by an injury, like rough use of a rope halter or hack to me. I think it's easy to assume draft cross because of how heavy he looks, but if he's only 15 hh the appearance is misleading. I too am leaning towards a mustang or mustang cross. A lot of the mustang herds in the Wyoming area had drafts turned out with them many years back. He might have draft in him, but I'd guess it to be 1/4 or less.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually see some standardbred in there...... and also mustang  He doesn't seem big enough for a draft cross or if he is, very little draft in there. He's darling though


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

he reminded me of a mustang but also a could be draft and maybe somg QH


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Mustang. He is gorgous, I will totally trade my gelding who has a terrible attitude for him  here is a picture.








He didn't always have an attitude. 







http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e186/Miranda1992_2008/DSC00395-1.jpg?t=1272420820


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Id DEFINANTLY say mustang!


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the Mustang.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Roan quarter horse/quarter horse type.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Ditto on the mustang/mustang cross. He's a cutie!


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

I think he is probably stock breed x draft, and maybe a little mustang... My grade qh has pretty big feet but her legs aren't that big, so I thing your guy has draft.

Like someone else mentioned he is a dead ringer for some qh x perch or qh x shire PMU foals I've seen, even without the height... Plus they have LOTS of roan on those farms... If I'd seen this somewhere else I would've sworn up and down it was a pmu rescue!!


----------

